
Announcing compo: a pure Web Components JavaScript library - mikece
https://hackernoon.com/announcing-compo-3ba9e15890a7
======
takahiro-saeki
This is a really good idea and activity! To draw on your past experience is so
good investment for you. I'm getting assembling my thoughts of how web
components should be used. Thanks awesome your project!

